# Are you a Control Freak?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Another FB quiz - Are you a control freak?

I got



> You are 71% control freak! That makes you a "Control Freak in the Making!" DANGER! You are on the slippery slope down to control-freakishness. You need to review your behavior now so you don't turn into a complete freak. In other words, learn to RELAX!


so obviously it does have accuracy problems.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I got 51%, which apparently makes me 'not a control freak'. However, that's only because I'm 49% bone idle.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

22%? I wonder what the other 78% consists of... Well, I don't really wonder - but a post needs a minimum of 15 characters.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

You are 28% control freak! That makes you "the Opposite of a Control Freak."

However, I am a control freak when it comes to me. I want to be in control of ME most of the time which is why I like driving and rarely go someplace with a bunch of people in one car. I want to be able to leave when I want and not be beholden to other's schedule or agenda.

For everyone else, I say live and let live. What they want to do is up to them.

V


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

... As I have no TV, I faked the first question:



> You are 28% control freak! That makes you "the Opposite of a Control Freak."


Yet a other quizz with very uninspired questions, one wonders if someone do this for a living? If so, what can I do to make them unemployed?

/ptr


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I recieved 28% also, and rarely watch television. Hmm.. Everyone says that I have a really laid back personality.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

60%. Control freak in the making. I will dedicate this weekend to perfecting these skills.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

78% - far too low in my opinion 

I have written to them to point out the many errors in their questions and to suggest a more rigorous way of analysing the data. I urge you all to wait until they have benefitted from my wisdom before you undertake this test :devil:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

You are 45% control freak! That makes you "Not a Control Freak."
What would your friends think? 

Well, I can tell you what my wife and children think, and it's not what the quiz thinks!

I got most of my control freak points on the dishwasher question, I think. There is only one correct way to pack that dishwasher!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

According to the questionnaire, _I'm a cat!_


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

20% Pretty much what I figured it would be.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

A mere 16%! I am very proud!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> A mere 16%! I am very proud!


LOL. The subtext is you are far too acquiescent, and have no spine


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Cheyenne said:


> A mere 16%! I am very proud!


That and your house must be very messy, hehe.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

"You are 30% control freak! That makes you "the Opposite of a Control Freak."

Indeed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2014)

OK. I'm predicting I'll get 100%...

...disappointingly, I only got 74%. If I'd ignored my wife who was telling me what to answer, I'm sure I would have got top marks!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Nah - I'm just an out-of-control Freak.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

12%, and that doesn't bother me either..........

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I really don't like where this thread is headed! Time for me to take it over and steer it in the correct direction!! :devil: *


*Just practicing control-freakiness. I'm a control-freak in the making at 60%. :tiphat:


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

hpowders said:


> I really don't like where this thread is headed! Time for me to take it over and steer it in the correct direction!! :devil: *
> 
> *Just practicing control-freakiness. I'm a control-freak in the making at 60%. :tiphat:


Incidentally, how many people here have OCD, I wonder?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

_You are *74*% control freak! That makes you a "Control Freak in the Making!"_

Yeah, baby, you definitely wouldn't want to live around me!


----------



## Moraviac (Feb 18, 2011)

58% ; no control freak
I still think 58% is not a low score


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Lukecash12 said:


> 20% Pretty much what I figured it would be.


20%??? Is it possible to get that low a percentage whilst still alive?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Cheyenne said:


> A mere 16%! I am very proud!


Oh, come on!!! 16%??? Next you'll be telling me that the Angel Gabriel paid you a visit recently and in 9 months there will be the sound of a baby's crying


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Jos said:


> 12%, and that doesn't bother me either..........
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


No way! How can such a low score be possible??? :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Lukecash12 said:


> Incidentally, how many people here have OCD, I wonder?


Nope. Aspergher's Syndrome for me, please!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Lukecash12 said:


> Incidentally, how many people here have OCD, I wonder?


I'm too busy checking that all the taps are off to worry about things like that. Oh and I must check that the teaspoons are in the correct order. So much to do, so little time.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Headphone Hermit said:


> 20%??? Is it possible to get that low a percentage whilst still alive?


It's a pretty pleasant percentage to be at, not a worry in the world.



> Nope. Aspergher's Syndrome for me, please!


That's funny, I have HFA (high functioning autism, similar to asperger's but a bit different in severity level and types of symptoms) and it appears I'm not a control freak at all. Do we have some sort of Spock radar? I say that because I had already guessed you were an aspie and even did with clavi too. I wonder how obvious it is for everyone else here whether or not we're a little off.

But that's okay, if I had a care in the world I'd be self conscious. But according to this test I've got nothing to worry about


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Lukecash12 said:


> I had already guessed you were an aspie


I am a real person (erm .... make that *I am an avatar*), not a condition :scold:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Lukecash12 said:


> Incidentally, how many people here have OCD, I wonder?


Sorry, I'll tell you when I've finished re-tagging my FLAC files again


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

23% and not relevant to any of my conditions.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

35% - I am OK.


----------

